# Strange lump on goat's side



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi! So I was petting my 5 week old Nigerian Dwarf buckling the other day and I noticed a lump under the skin on his right shoulder. He wouldn't hold still long enough for me to tell if it hurt or if he was just wondering why I wasn't petting him. The lump is about a centimeter across, but it seems like it may slowly be getting larger. I don't know what it is or if I should be concerned about it. Any thoughts or ideas are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could it be injury or a sticker?

Is it soft or hard, hot?


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Could it be injury or a sticker?
> 
> Is it soft or hard, hot?


Not really hot, but yeah, I'd say it's hard. Also there are no wounds on or near it. It just feels like there is a marble under his skin.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Has he had an injection there recently?


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Has he had an injection there recently?


He had a shot higher up on his neck a few weeks ago, but not in that particular spot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, that is strange, no scabs nothing? 
Not sure what it could be.

If it is growing I would take him to the vet and have them look at it. Of course, if it isn't softened it can't be taped into because it isn't ready, unless it it a cyst or something of that nature, which they would take a different kind of sample.


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Hmm, that is strange, no scabs nothing?
> Not sure what it could be.
> 
> If it is growing I would take him to the vet and have them look at it. Of course, if it isn't softened it can't be taped into because it isn't ready, unless it it a cyst or something of that nature, which they would take a different kind of sample.


We were going to take them (our goats I mean) to the vet on the 25th anyways, so hopefully nothing happens in a week


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

Is there a possibility it could be CL? I could just be assuming the worst...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have not heard of CL abscesses showing up on a kid that young.


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> I have not heard of CL abscesses showing up on a kid that young.


Okay, whew!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, me either. Not likely to be CL.


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

Here is a picture of my handsome boy, I pointed out where the lump is, I don't know if that helps or not. And I have another question. So he was debuded and as you can see in the picture his scabs came off, I think he was itching it, should I put blue coat or corn starch on it? It's not dripping with blood, but it still seems vulnerable


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like the scabs came off a bit early. Yeah, I would put something on them.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That is a typical injection sight location. Did you buy him from someone or had him all his life? I ask cause a previous owner could of done say a CD/T vaccination there.


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

TDG-Farms said:


> That is a typical injection sight location. Did you buy him from someone or had him all his life? I ask cause a previous owner could of done say a CD/T vaccination there.


The previous owner didn't give them any shots. I don't think he had a shot there and even so they had their shots 3 1/2 weeks ago, and there was no lump a few days before I initially posted this thread. I will ask the vet about it on Tuesday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by everyone.

Yeah, it is best to have a vet check it out.
Let us know what they say.


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

Alright, thanks everyone for all of your input. We brought Dusk to the vet and she said that it was an abscess that could have been caused by a shot or a wound. As I said I don't believe that that is the location where he got his CD/T shot, I think it was higher on his neck. So I think it was some injury we failed to notice. So the vet cut it open and drained it out, now he is on antibiotics for the next few days as it drains. But he should be alright.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Did the abscess stink? CL abscess do not smell while infection abscess will. Now, I dont know if injection sight abscess would smell either. Wouldnt think so as they are not infection based.


----------



## Is-Sue's Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

TDG-Farms said:


> Did the abscess stink? CL abscess do not smell while infection abscess will. Now, I dont know if injection sight abscess would smell either. Wouldnt think so as they are not infection based.


Yes it did stink and the vet said that it did not look like CL so I shouldn't worry about that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stinking most likely is not. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Clover the Goat (Jul 28, 2017)

It could be a popped vain


----------

